# Blender lässt sich nicht compilieren. [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Hab kleines Problem mit Blender 2.44 und alle älteren Versionen und zwar lässt sich Blender nicht kompilieren!

Ich bekomme ständig die selbe Fehlermeldung egal welche Version, aber nur bei meinem x64 System!

```
In file included from source/blender/blenkernel/intern/writeffmpeg.c:58:

source/blender/include/BSE_seqaudio.h:35:17: error: SDL.h: No such file or directory

In file included from source/blender/blenkernel/intern/writeffmpeg.c:58:

source/blender/include/BSE_seqaudio.h:45: error: expected ')' before 'startframe'

source/blender/include/BSE_seqaudio.h:46: error: expected ')' before '*' token

source/blender/include/BSE_seqaudio.h:47: error: expected ')' before 'frame'

source/blender/include/BSE_seqaudio.h:48: error: expected ')' before 'frame'

source/blender/blenkernel/intern/writeffmpeg.c: In function 'write_audio_frame':

source/blender/blenkernel/intern/writeffmpeg.c:126: warning: implicit declaration of function 'audiostream_fill'

source/blender/blenkernel/intern/writeffmpeg.c:142: warning: format '%lld' expects type 'long long int', but argument 3 has type 'int64_t'

source/blender/blenkernel/intern/writeffmpeg.c: In function 'write_video_frame':

source/blender/blenkernel/intern/writeffmpeg.c:243: warning: format '%lld' expects type 'long long int', but argument 3 has type 'int64_t'

source/blender/blenkernel/intern/writeffmpeg.c: In function 'generate_video_frame':

source/blender/blenkernel/intern/writeffmpeg.c:320: warning: 'img_convert' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/ffmpeg/avcodec.h:2399)

source/blender/blenkernel/intern/writeffmpeg.c: In function 'start_ffmpeg_impl':

source/blender/blenkernel/intern/writeffmpeg.c:628: warning: implicit declaration of function 'audiostream_play'

scons: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/build/linux2/source/blender/blenkernel/intern/writeffmpeg.o] Error 1

scons: building terminated because of errors.

 *

 * ERROR: media-gfx/blender-2.44 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1647:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 988:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   blender-2.44.ebuild, line 96:   Called die

 *

 * !!! Please add /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/blender-2.44/scons.config when filing bugs reports to bugs.gentoo.org

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/temp/build.log'.

 *

gentoo64 angelus #       
```

Zu hilfe  :Smile: Last edited by root_tux_linux on Thu Jul 19, 2007 8:33 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## firefly

öhm das sagt doch schon alles:

 *Quote:*   

> source/blender/include/BSE_seqaudio.h:35:17: error: SDL.h: No such file or directory 

 

----------

## root_tux_linux

libsdl installiert und schon die nächste Fehlermeldung!

```
Install file: "release/plugins/texture/clouds2.c" as "/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/install/linux2/plugins/texture/clouds2.c"

Install file: "release/plugins/texture/tiles.c" as "/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/install/linux2/plugins/texture/tiles.c"

Install file: "release/plugins/texture/Makefile" as "/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/install/linux2/plugins/texture/Makefile"

Install file: "release/plugins/include/plugin.DEF" as "/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/install/linux2/plugins/include/plugin.DEF"

Install file: "release/plugins/include/floatpatch.h" as "/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/install/linux2/plugins/include/floatpatch.h"

Install file: "release/plugins/include/iff.h" as "/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/install/linux2/plugins/include/iff.h"

Install file: "release/plugins/include/documentation.h" as "/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/install/linux2/plugins/include/documentation.h"

Install file: "release/plugins/include/plugin.h" as "/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/install/linux2/plugins/include/plugin.h"

Install file: "release/plugins/include/util.h" as "/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/install/linux2/plugins/include/util.h"

Install file: "release/plugins/include/CMakeLists.txt" as "/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/install/linux2/plugins/include/CMakeLists.txt"

Install file: "release/plugins/include/externdef.h" as "/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/install/linux2/plugins/include/externdef.h"

Install file: "release/plugins/include/Makefile" as "/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/install/linux2/plugins/include/Makefile"

Install file: "release/plugins/include/SConscript" as "/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/install/linux2/plugins/include/SConscript"

Install file: "release/plugins/include/intern/Makefile" as "/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/install/linux2/plugins/include/intern/Makefile"

Install file: "release/plugins/include/intern/pluginapi.c" as "/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/install/linux2/plugins/include/intern/pluginapi.c"

Install file: "release/text/copyright.txt" as "/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/install/linux2/copyright.txt"

Install file: "release/text/GPL-license.txt" as "/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/install/linux2/GPL-license.txt"

Install file: "release/text/release_244.txt" as "/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/install/linux2/release_244.txt"

Install file: "release/text/blender.html" as "/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/install/linux2/blender.html"

Install file: "release/text/Python-license.txt" as "/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/install/linux2/Python-license.txt"

Install file: "release/text/BlenderQuickStart.pdf" as "/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/install/linux2/BlenderQuickStart.pdf"

Linking library ==> 'libbf_yafray.a'

Linking program ==> 'blender'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

scons: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/build/linux2/bin/blender] Error 1

scons: building terminated because of errors.

 *

 * ERROR: media-gfx/blender-2.44 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1647:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 988:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   blender-2.44.ebuild, line 96:   Called die

 *

 * !!! Please add /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/blender-2.44/scons.config when filing bugs reports to bugs.gentoo.org

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/temp/build.log'.

 *

gentoo64 angelus #         
```

----------

## firefly

welche graka treiber verwendest du?

----------

## root_tux_linux

Nvidia 100.14.11

Direkt von Nvidia.com weil der 9xxx im Tree nicht funzt...

----------

## firefly

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Nvidia 100.14.11
> 
> Direkt von Nvidia.com weil der 9xxx im Tree nicht funzt...

 

die version 100.14.11 ist auch im portage aber noch hardmasked

das problem ist, das unter gentoo die /usr/lib/libGL.so nur ein symlink ist, welcher auf die eigentliche library, abhängig vom verwendeten Graka-treiber, zeigt.

und da du den nvidia treiber an portage vorbei installiert hast, existiert dieser Symlink nicht.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Also libsdl ging jetzt, libGL.so auch und schon kam die nächste Meldung!

```
Install file: "release/text/copyright.txt" as "/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/install/linux2/copyright.txt"

Install file: "release/text/BlenderQuickStart.pdf" as "/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/install/linux2/BlenderQuickStart.pdf"

Install file: "release/text/Python-license.txt" as "/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/install/linux2/Python-license.txt"

Linking library ==> 'libblender_creator.a'

Linking library ==> 'libbf_yafray.a'

Linking program ==> 'blender'

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/build/linux2/lib/libbf_blenkernel.a(writeffmpeg.o): In function `append_ffmpeg':

writeffmpeg.c:(.text+0xf84): undefined reference to `img_convert'

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/build/linux2/lib/libbf_imbuf.a(anim.o): In function `IMB_anim_absolute':

anim.c:(.text+0xc89): undefined reference to `img_convert'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

scons: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/build/linux2/bin/blender] Error 1

scons: building terminated because of errors.

 *

 * ERROR: media-gfx/blender-2.44 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1647:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 988:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   blender-2.44.ebuild, line 96:   Called die

 *

 * !!! Please add /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/work/blender-2.44/scons.config when filing bugs reports to bugs.gentoo.org

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.44/temp/build.log'.

 *

gentoo64 ~ #       
```

Meine Fresse unter x86 gabs solche Probleme nie.

----------

## firefly

hmm scheint diesmal ffmpeg zu betreffen.

Komisch ist das schon, hast du eventuell spezielle CFLAGS,LDFLAGS gesetzt?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *firefly wrote:*   

> hmm scheint diesmal ffmpeg zu betreffen.
> 
> Komisch ist das schon, hast du eventuell spezielle CFLAGS,LDFLAGS gesetzt?

 

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -mfpmath=sse -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

LDFlags hab ich nicht verändert.

Bis auf das athlon64 ist es identisch mit meiner x86 kiste.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Hab ein downgrade von ffmpeg gemacht und dann gings.

Thx für die hilfe

----------

## firefly

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Hab ein downgrade von ffmpeg gemacht und dann gings.
> 
> Thx für die hilfe

 

Und wenn du uns noch sagst von welcher version auf welche dann sind wir alle glücklich  :Wink: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

Von media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r1 downgrade auf media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616.

Nach dem Blender installiert war hab ich wieder ein Upgrade auf media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r1 gemacht!

Blender funktioniert jetzt  :Smile: 

----------

## Ionflux

Blender 2.44 SVN funktioniert auch mit ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r1.  :Smile: 

----------

